
Akaunting: A web-based accounting system - Tomte
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/795771/73d501fdc7d2b482/
======
viraptor
Maybe it's the shared icon set and layout, but this software really reminds me
of firefly-iii, which does personal accounting/finances tracking. (And it does
that well - recommended)

Firefly: [https://firefly-
iii.org/static/screenshots/4.7.4/index.php](https://firefly-
iii.org/static/screenshots/4.7.4/index.php)

Akaunting:
[https://static.lwn.net/images/2019/akaunting.png](https://static.lwn.net/images/2019/akaunting.png)

Although it could probably be used for companies as well - double entry is one
of the first listed features and it supports different account types.

~~~
mmerlin
One major difference is:

Akaunting is multi user but Firefly is single-user only

[https://firefly-
iii.readthedocs.io/en/latest/support/feature...](https://firefly-
iii.readthedocs.io/en/latest/support/features.html)

